# harshila cpc-A



## harshila (Apr 8, 2008)

i try lot of place to fax my resume but everywhere they need experience i am tired to look for job now i am working in radiology dept as film librarian if any  one know they have part time position for evening hours please let me know i will really appriceat i am looking for evening hours and weekend hours.
                                 Thank you


----------

